# Crazy velcroing to one member of family..ME!



## Shandroid (Sep 10, 2011)

Ok, Rusty is awesome and is pretty much showing that he wants to live here with us and we want him too (going to the vet next week to check for microchip), but he has velcroed in a seemingly unhealthy fashion to me, Mommy. Ever since we rescued him, he has chosen me as his other half of the velcro. Perhaps he did this because I was the one who wrapped my arms around him and comforted him on the way home from the road and he figured I was the right choice. I am flattered and happy that he loves me, but he cannot EVER let me out of his sight! He lays down across the room (within ear and eyesight of me) and if I ever get up to go to the bathroom or to the kitchen, he must follow me and if he ever "loses" me, he whines and barks and searches frantically for me (our house is kinda big). I have to take him to the basement when I do laundry, when I go get my kids from school and he HAS to sleep on a dog bed on the floor next to my side of the bed and if I even attempt to go out the bedroom door, he is right there! Poor thing must sleep with one eye open. ???

My concern is when I have to go somewhere like grocery shopping or the doctor's office and he can't go. I won't leave him in the car for fear that he might ruin the thing trying to get to me. One time I left Rusty at home to go to the doctor and my husband waited a while, then went out with him for run and potty and he got on the road and ran off to look for me! He never does that when I am home and go out with him or when my hubby goes to work. If the kids are at school and hubby is at work and I have to leave, Rusty must go in a crate and he so hates that! He will whine and bark and bark and bark. He could care less about bones or things to do in there. 

My question is...should I be the one who ferberizes him, and puts him in the crate for short amounts of time, go in there to let him see I am still home, or should hubby do it? He loves him and gets excited when he gets home, but he is absolutely velcroed tightly to me. Mommy has medical problems and has to go to the doctor and I don't want him suffering. I can work on crate training during the day when we are alone. I only want him to be at peace when he is in there when I am gone for a few hours at a time. He is absolute perfection at night in my room (while I am in there, if I leave, he must go, he won't stay with hubby), so nighttime crating isn't necessary. Plus, I would like for him to feel comfortable staying put for the short amount of time I leave the room to do necessary household duties and personal things. How can I teach him that he doesn't have to follow me around the house? Thanks for any and all tips!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Good luck with that! I've had Willie (dog pound rescue) for two-and-a-half years now, and he still follows me around everywhere. 

However, when I have to leave him and go someplace, he parks himself and stays in the same place until my return. That's why I believe he was probably crate trained. 

I don't know if Rusty will ever stop following you, but I do think you can expect (and should work on) calmness from him when you have to be away. He will eventually begin to feel more secure (I think), and will know that you're going to come back!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> I am flattered and happy that he loves me, but he cannot EVER let me out of his sight!


He does love you. Vizslas have great memories and you have become the alpha female in his new life. You can use this energy to help him with training. He will train easy for you. He wants a job.

High energy hunting dogs are like that. 

Your husband or kids or others can take part of the role if they are the ones who gives him work to occupy his mind.

Get used to some velco. For centuries the Vizsla was the royal hunting dog of the Hungarian empire. They grew up as inside dogs and not kennel dogs.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/04/history-of-vizsla.html

Of all the breeds, this job was unique to* very * few breeds.

Rod 
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## Shandroid (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks guys! I will keep working with him so he doesn't feel so anxious when not in my presence. Thanks, redbirddog, I really like your site! What a wonderful history V's have! I will do my best to keep working with him. I am wondering what kind of job I can give Rusty to help him, maybe a search and find mission? Would he like a Kong toy? Rusty will never be an outside dog. Anyone who keeps their V outside in Nebraska is a meanie since winters are so harsh and V's need to be with their people. I can take the velcroing, and I would bet he gets better in the future.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I strongly agree, these dogs are sticky. In our case, I made sure, every one in our household took part and cared for Sam through his junior puppy stage. I may have been a little dry (not many treats) but at almost 7 months we have a situation where Sam respects all members of our family.
Traditionally, hunting dogs were kept outside in Hungary (winters are much milder there) but were allowed inside if the weather was extreme. Dog houses are usually beside the house. Traditionally, Hungarians were very strict about allowing animals inside the house. In the past there were no vaccines and infection prevention was paramount. Vizslas on the other hand were brought inside at night but, they were washed or rinsed before.

This is only my personal opinion, if you guys can provide a better, more caring home for Rusty, keep him. Even if he's chipped.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Vizslas do love their mommy's Mine is also velcroed to me and does follow me everywhere and sometimes stops and turns back to make sure I'm coming lol!! So cute. I think once Rusty realizes you come back everytime it will be okay. Jake kisses and hugs for a good 5 minutes each and everytime I return home, doesn't matter if I was gone for 30 minutes, 5 hours or 2 days!! Also, if he gets in "trouble" with Dad....he runs right to my lap!!! You are going to have so much fun with Rusty!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

This is my very first post here, and I couldn't help but just thank you for rescuing the little fella 

My Sophie is 16 mos old and still heavily "velcroed" to my husband and I, but it is one of the Vizsla's unique traits. She follows us everywhere - shower, garage, basement. I take a step, she takes a step, I sit down, she sits/lays right where I am. 

As for teaching Rusty how to handle two hours on his own, I can share a few things we did with Sophie. We would never make a big deal about leaving the house and coming home. We would come in, take our shoes off, hang our coats, and ignore her for a few minutes. Then slowly without any excitement we would come up to her and say hi. Same thing before leaving. When we crated her, we would make sure she is calm before putting her in the crate and always few minutes before actually leaving the room, so she doesn't associate going in the crate with us leaving the house. We would also use different doors to enter and exit the house. Initially, we would leave the house for two minutes, then come back like nothing happened. If she was fine, we would increase the time we were gone. Car keys and getting dressed were the biggest triggers for her - Sophie knew we were going to leave. So, sometimes we would put our coats on, shoes, get the keys and walk around the house, sit on the couch, watch TV or do just about anything without leaving the house, and it would confuse her. Sophie got over it fairly fast, and now she can stay home up to 10hrs or so by herself without any issues (with appropriate off-leash energy outlet prior to those 10hrs)... neighbors haven't complained about any excessive barking yet ;D 

Good luck!


----------



## Shandroid (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks! I really love him, he's so wonderful. My hubby just told me that he's not even sure he wants the vet to check for a microchip. I think he is afraid of what he would return to, and so am I. We obviously love our pets and take good care of them, and Rusty would be no different. 

I think it is so interesting that velcroing is part of the breed, perhaps historically it was a necessity since they have no undercoat. It would very easy for V's to get really cold. We are already planning to buy him a coat for Nebraska winters!

@Suliko: Thank you for the kind words and also for the very valuable tips! This breed of dog would be the most difficult to crate train I would think due to such intense need for human companionship at all times. We are still learning from him and will do our best to help him acclimate. Thanks again!!


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

My pup Brooklyn was like this at first as well. I found that the baby gate worked really well to help break the seperation anxiety. She could see me, but not get to me. When she finally calmed down, I would go to her and tell her she was a good girl and give her a treat. At first it took her ages to settle, but the settle time slowly got shorter and shorter. Now she can be in the other room on her own. They key was to not go to her until she was calm. (it was hard!)

As for the crate, a little trick I found that worked for me was lying on the groung with my head in the crate blocking the way out until she lay down and settled. Sometimes this took 15-20 min so plan ahead before you have to leave the house. Eventually the time got shorter and shorter and I didn't have to put my head in at all, treats worked. Just this week she started going into the crate on her own to nap!


----------

